# Bag Balm?



## KateBascombe (Sep 27, 2010)

Anyone ever used this on their birds? It's a natural moisturizer/antiseptic/magical balm that cures everything. I've used it on horses, dogs, cats, even a guinea pig once with no problem. I used it on one of my lovebirds awhile ago and it cleared up her dry scaly feet in two treatments  Which got me thinking that maybe you guys don't know about the magic solution to everything!


----------



## fpowell (Jul 30, 2011)

I am a big believer in bag balm. I have used it on my dogs for years. It works like magic on hot spots. They now sell it in pet section in stores. I never thought about using it on birds, but someone else might know. I know it is safe fore people so maybe birds too.


----------



## KateBascombe (Sep 27, 2010)

It works like magic on any number of ailments that strike horses. Most barns I've worked at it's the go to cure for everything.


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

I'd be concerned that your bird would eat it. Birds' systems are different than ours. I would not put it on any areas with feathers, but could be a good treatment for scaly leg. 

Bag Balm is a lot like Watkin's Salve and it lasts forever. When I worked in a dog grooming shop the dip would burn my hands, bag balm and Aveno lotion were the only two things I could use on my hands without them breaking out in blisters. I wish I still had my big canister of it. I just priced some at the feed store and I couldn't believe how expensive it's got.


----------

